# Ch.Laurelbury I'M A Blonde (Blondie)



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

What a girl she's a pleasure to live with!!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh she is lovely.


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, so much I agree also!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

How pretty


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

She is lovely--very up on leg. Did you owner handle?


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Such a pretty little gal!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! I'll bet she's a little dynamo. It's a treat to see such a fabulous-looking toy.


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

No, I didn't go owner handler with her but my handler is Carol Millar in Wisconsin. Poodles are a very hard breed to show yourself in conformation.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

:amen:


----------



## Greenfoley (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness is she a little beauty


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

VERY pretty!!!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She's a real beauty! Congratulations on her championship!
_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Amazing just how much "GORGEOUS" can fit into one little toy! Wow!!


----------

